# m13 x .8 x 3 lead tap and die set



## mredburn (Nov 8, 2013)

Is there enough interest in the 13mm x .8 x 3 lead tap and die set to put together a small order? or a large one.  I am awaiting a quote but would need close to 12 serious responses to make it worth the order . A yes I would be interested  will suffice.  Price  range is suspected to be close to what I have on my website but should be a couple dollars cheaper on the preorder.


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 8, 2013)

I would be interested at a price less than $150 for tap and die.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 8, 2013)

13mm or 12mm?


----------



## mredburn (Nov 8, 2013)

edstreet said:


> 13mm or 12mm?


Ed 
13mm
 I already stock the 12mm. I received a request for them today from outside IAP and thought I would put it out there to see if we had enough members who would want one to make a small purchase practical or even carry them as a stock item. 


Also if any of you would like a bottoming tap mention that also.

Thanks


----------



## Bocere1 (Nov 8, 2013)

I'd be interested.


----------



## dbledsoe (Nov 8, 2013)

Put me on the list.
Dave


----------



## jyreene (Nov 8, 2013)

When I get back. And after I buy my triples from you I will buy one. But that's about a year down the road give or take.


----------



## JPMcConnel (Nov 9, 2013)

Mike put me on the list too; I am the outside IAP who directed the original inquiry to you. Smile.

Pat McConnel


----------



## beck3906 (Nov 9, 2013)

What could I use this size for?


----------



## mredburn (Nov 9, 2013)

The original request from Pat was to allow thicker walls for some materials that break easily and a 12mm thread was causing breakage.  I have considered adding an 11mm set as well. That way you could choose the cap threads that best suited your pen design but I have not had any requests for that size.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes me to please 
Donovan


----------



## beck3906 (Nov 9, 2013)

Okay, I'm In if the cost is under 150


----------



## SteveG (Nov 9, 2013)

I will join a buy on this set. I would also add a bottoming tap or get two of the regular taps.

Steve Guzy


----------



## mredburn (Nov 9, 2013)

we have 7 "yes im in" and I will commit to at least 4  if not 5 sets to get us to the 12 unit price break.  I probably wont have a price until Tuesday as  Monday is Veterans  day.

12 units will give us the best price break untill we hit 24.


----------



## Curly (Nov 9, 2013)

I'll take a 13mm set consisting of plug tap, bottom tap, and the die. If you aren't doing the bottom tap then 2 plug taps please. Will the die be 1" or 1 1/2" size? I also want the 11mm set if you ever decide to do them to. Thanks.


----------



## wizard (Nov 9, 2013)

Mike, 
I'd be interested in 2 sets of the 13mm x .8 x 3 lead tap and die and one of the 13 mm bottoming taps.
Thanks!
Doc


----------



## Brh (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm in  as well. Thanks, Mike.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 10, 2013)

Donovan said:


> Yes me to please
> Donovan


If you get the bottoming tap I would tale that as well 

Donovan


----------



## ashaw (Nov 10, 2013)

Mike
Put me in for one as well needs to be 150.00 or under.

Alan


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 10, 2013)

The more I think about it, I'd like to have a bottoming tap also.


----------



## beck3906 (Nov 10, 2013)

I would take a bottoming tap if not too expensive.


----------



## lorbay (Nov 10, 2013)

Mike please put me down for a set.

Lin.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 10, 2013)

I believe that they will be under  $130.00 or close to it.  The deciding factor will be the die. if its 1 inch or less we should be good. If its 1 1/2  It may be close.  I will plan on ordering bottoming taps as well as the standard plug.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 10, 2013)

Put me in Mike.


----------



## GasGas (Nov 11, 2013)

*Tap&die*

Count me in.

Thanks,

 Brad


----------



## PTownSubbie (Nov 11, 2013)

Add me also. Possibly bottom tap also based on cost.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 11, 2013)

I would be interested if the leads were increased.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 11, 2013)

Any advantages to a 4 lead set over the 3 lead?  Im not against 4 leads I  simply carry what is requested by the majority.   Im not sure how it would affect the price though.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 11, 2013)

3 lead pricing is in.  $126.00 plus shipping.  Add $6.00 priority shipping or USa for out of the country $9.00?  maybe less.    Additional bottoming taps will be  $75.00 if we only order 6,  $63.00 if we order 9
 A quick tally shows 8 bottoming taps with mine so I  will pop for the extra bottoming tap making sure we get to the 9 quantity price break.  The die will be the 1 1/2 inch size.  I have asked about a 1 inch die instead.  They did make them in the 1 inch size for the 14mm sets we bought one time.


----------



## Bocere1 (Nov 11, 2013)

I'll take that 9th bottoming tap with my set.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 11, 2013)

Will do Mark, and  I was just notified that the smaller die is available and it cheaper by $10.00 

Any last minute Add ons?  I will order Friday.


----------



## JohnU (Nov 11, 2013)

I'd be in for a set with the bottoming tap, if it's not too late please.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 11, 2013)

Not at all john
Any one that wants to join in between now and Friday morning is fine.


----------



## RichF (Nov 12, 2013)

Mike,

Put me down for a set with a bottoming tap as well please.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Nov 12, 2013)

Just to be clear:

Are you going to order the 1" or 1.5" dies?   (I'm in if it's a 1" die, not a 1.5").

What would be the price for a tap, additional bottoming tap, die (1") and shipping (US)?  It looks like $185 based on what you've posted.  I'm in if it's under $200.

When do you want some green sent your way (surely before you order..no?)?

Ed


----------



## mredburn (Nov 12, 2013)

With Rich and your order we will be ordering 12 bottoming taps I will pick up any extras but be are pretty close as it is. I doubt we will get to the 24 level which is the next price break.. I will be ordering the 1 inch die rather than the 1.5.  I will order them Friday .  I will post a final price shortly.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 12, 2013)

It looks like we will hit the 24 mark that will reduce the price by about $2.00 on the taps.  Currently the price for a plug tap and 1 inch die will run 114.00 plus shipping and the extra bottoming taps will add $53.00 or $167  plus shipping.

(That does include Paypal fees)


----------



## mredburn (Nov 12, 2013)

Time frame is 3 weeks mostly because the dies take 2 weeks to make.  Then you have shipping time to me and then back out again.


----------



## Curly (Nov 12, 2013)

mredburn said:


> It looks like we will hit the 24 mark that will reduce the price by about $2.00 on the taps.  Currently the price for a plug tap and 1 inch die will run 114.00 plus shipping and the extra plug taps will add $53.00 or $167  plus shipping.
> 
> (That does include Paypal fees)



Was that supposed to be Bottom Tap? 

Prices are fine by me.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 12, 2013)

"what you talking about?"  it says bottoming taps, :biggrin:


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Nov 12, 2013)

Sounds good to me.  (Prices, not the bottoming vs plug controversy  :wink.

Ed


----------



## mredburn (Nov 12, 2013)

we are closing this thread and Im opening a new one in group buy forum I will transfer the commitments I have in this thread to the new one.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 12, 2013)

I have posted the commitments from this thread in the group buy thread. Please make sure I have you listed and listed correctly.  In a late email Tapco has allowed us to use the 24 level cost on the 12 bottoming taps saving another $2.00 on the bottoming tap.


----------

